# shear strain (suelos)



## Elmoz

Hola a todos:
Tengo una duda de cómo se traduciría *"**shear** strain",* es referente a suelos. De antemano, gracias .


----------



## mardiz

Shear strain is a structural engineering term.that discipline.


----------



## mardiz

I might have found it for you:  esfuerzo de cizalla.  Look for it in Google and you will see many examples.


----------



## Elmoz

Gracias, buscare más ejemplos, hasta pronto.


----------



## Smac

But note that *strain* refers to the amount of movement. The force causing it is *stress*.


----------



## mardiz

Very good point. For example, the manager has a *strained *relationship with his wife because of the *stress* caused by his responsibilities at work.

Likewise signs of *strain* in a material is the result of *stress* on the material. 

In structural engineering studies different kinds of stress, one of which is *shear stress*. *Shear stress* causes *strain*. The kind of strain *shear stress* causes is called *shear strain*.


----------



## mardiz

Correction - The last sentence should read:

Structural engineering studies different kinds of stress, one of which is *shear stress*. *Shear stress* causes *strain*. The kind of strain *shear stress* causes is called *shear strain*.


----------



## alexgm

Deformación por cizalla


----------



## iinnffooss

¿Y no puede ser resistencia de deslizamientos? Eso nos llevaría a un contexto más de cimientos y estructura que de suelos pero puede servir también, creo.


----------



## Elmoz

Está enfocada a los esfuerzos de deformación en los suelos, por lo que me comentaron. Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## Marxelo

> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Shear strain,* deslizamiento por cizalladura ,





> ( Mecánica ) También se conoce como deslizamiento, 1. Deformación de un cuerpo sólido de donde un plano del cuerpo se desplaza paralelamente a sí mismo en relación a los planos paralelos de¡ cuerpo; cuantitativamente es el desplazamiento de cualquiera de los planos en relación a un segundo plano, dividido por la distancia perpendicular entre los planos. 2. Fuerza que produce dicha deformación.


[/FONT]

fuente

También se lo llama esfuerzo de corte o de cizalla.


----------



## frangs

alexgm said:


> Deformación por cizalla



De acuerdo con esto. Strain (deformation) es la deformación y se mide en unidades de espacio (longitud o similares) y stress es esfuerzo o tensión, se mide en Newton por unidad de superficie y es lo que provoca la deformación (strain).


----------

